# Possible Spay incontinence?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

When was Cozi spayed? ChocolateMillie found a single highish dose of oestregen did the trick after an early (not paediatric) spay - I'm sure she will be able to tell you more.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

She was spayed just before 7 months....I was trying to find the perfect time before the first heat but not too early. I had a dog who we didn't spay until later and did end up having mammary cancer, etc. because of it...

I mentioned that to the vet today, since Chocolate Millie mentioned that, and the vet seemed to lean towards a similar conclusion but with one session of Proin instead of the estrogen.....


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep, Millie's vet gave her a very _low_ dose of Estrogen. One of the reasons she gave Estrogen instead of Proin is because Estrogen mimics the actual hormone she would have developed if she hadn't been spayed first. 

I don't know anything about Proin, but perhaps it can have a proactive (is that the right word?) effect as well.

ETA: Here is a helpful article! http://www.dogaware.com/articles/wdjincontinence.html


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

I will definitely ask the vet about this... Isn't it strange that it would get so bad in two weeks....from just one leak every few weeks, to every night?????


----------

